# ممكن محاضرات و كتب عربي عن analog electronics >



## ahmd abd elaal (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن محاضرات و كتب عربي عن analog electronics ?
تكون عن الدايود و الزينر و breakdown و الترانسيستور ؟؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا ؟؟ 
المساعدة ؟؟


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (25 نوفمبر 2011)

36 شافواا و محدش رد شكرا يا بشمهندسيين !!


----------



## أملي بالله كبير (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سعدت جدا باشتراكي في هذا المنتدي
ياريت حد يتكرم ويرفع كتب او محاضرات بالعربي عن ال analoge electronic


----------

